# AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen



## Nico HB (15. September 2009)

Moin, hatte gedacht ich mache mal nen Thread fürs uns Nordlichter auf.Angrenzende Regionen natürlich eingeschlossen.

Denke dieses Jahr wird das vielleicht nichts mehr mit einem Treffen, aber man kann dieses Thread ja schonmal nutzen um sich gedanken darüber zu machen wann und wo man sich treffen kann um ein Wochenende am Wasser zu verbringen.

Ich schlage jetzt mal das Gewässer vom SFV Berne vor

zu sehen hier http://www.sfv-berne.de/aktuell.php

Was mich daran so begeistert ist die Ruhe die man dort hat.Und das Fisch und Artenvorkommen ist dort auch echt erste Sahne.
Karpfen habe ich dort bisher von 8-22Pfund gefangen, nach oben geht da mit sicherheit noch was.
Das Wasser steht dort fast nie ganz still, eine ganz leichte oberflächenströmung ist fast immer vorhanden.Ab und an geht auch das Pumpwerk in Motzen an, dabei geht der Wasserspiegel manchmal um nen halben meter runter, es ist manchmal zwar nicht ganz einfach dort zu fischen aber das macht ja den reiz des ungewissen aus.

Sooo, für weitere Vorschläge seit ihr jetzt erstmal zuständig.

Vieleicht kennt ja jemand nen schönenen großen See in unserer Umgebung wo ein paar leute mit Sack und pack das ganze Wochenende platz und Ruhe haben.

Also haut in die Tasten.............

MFG Nico


----------



## CarpMetty (15. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

Moin!
Wenns erst nächstes Jahr statt findet wäre ich eventuell dabei!  Was ist denn das fürn gewässer, ein Kanal? Werd aus der Karte nicht ganz schlau! Was für bestimmungen gigts? Zelt, Boot etc...


----------



## Nico HB (15. September 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

Ja ist ein Kanal, wenn du rechts auf deren HP auf das Jahr 2009 oder ein anderes Jahr anklickst kannst dir ein genaueres Bild davon machen.Da stellt der Jugendwart immer seinen Bilder rein.
Ein Boot brauchst du da nicht, aber nutzen darfst du es dort, da fahren ab und auch welchem mit ihrem Boot oder Kanu lang,
Zelt ist auch erlaubt, ob nun mit oder ohne Boden kann ich leider nicht sagen.
Hole mir auch nächstes Jahr das erstemal ne Jahreskarte bei denen.Bis jetzt waren wir da immer so.Wurden dann vor kurzem daraufhingewiesen das es ein Vereinsgewässer sei

MFG Nico


----------



## Nico HB (18. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

Hatte mich vor kurzem mal mit dem Vereinsvorsitzenden unterhalten, also ne Jahreskarte werde ich da nicht bekommen, sind bißchen komisch drauf da in dem Verein, alles sehr altmodisch usw............

Also das fällt da wohl flach, hat jemand sonst ne Idee?

Der Delmenhortser Verein hat ja auch schöne Gewässer.

Was mir sonst noch einfallen wurde wäre:

- Die Lune bei Bremerhaven
-Die Ochtum ( Verein Links der Weser )

Mfg Nico


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

in welchem bundesland soll es denn sein


----------



## C-H Bremen (19. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

moin moin wenn es nächstes jahr ist werde ich auch wohl dabei sein.


----------



## Worse (19. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

Hallo zusammen,

wenn das was werden sollte, bin ich auch gern dabei.

Gruß Björn


----------



## Nico HB (19. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> in welchem bundesland soll es denn sein




ÄHHMMM,die Frage ist nicht dein ernst oder?
Welches Bundesland steht denn in der Überschrift?
Richtig!!! BREMEN

Das angrenzende Niedersachsen ist natürlich auch genehm, da Bremen ja nicht all zu Groß ist.

Also wer hat noch ideen?

MFG Nico


----------



## Nitro (19. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

Wenn es passt währe ich gerne dabei.


----------



## Der-Hechter (19. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

jeah  ich find das super! wenn alles passt bin ich dabei!


----------



## delme06 (19. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

Hallo,

versucht es doch mal mit dem Ochtum Altarm.

Sehr gutes Gewässer für Karpfen. 28 Pfünder kam 
auf jeden fall schon raus.

Allerdings bekommt man meines wissens, nur Gastkarten wenn man in einem anderen Verein ist.

Gruß Matze


----------



## C-H Bremen (20. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

Es sollte schon ein gewässer sein in dem man platz hat so das die Leute nicht allzuweit auseiander sitzten soll ja nen gemeinschaftsangeln sein.


----------



## Nimrod (20. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

Hi Nico,
bin zwar noch recht neu im AB, hätte aber auch Interesse. Wie kommst Du auf die Lune in Bremerhaven ? Dort gibt es meines Wissens nach nur Gastscheine für ein ganz kleines Teilstück....
Grüße, Henning


----------



## Nico HB (20. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

Moin Nimrod,

ich hab in der Lune als kleiner Junge schon mit meinem Vater geangelt, find das sehr schön da, da hast vollkommen deine Ruhe.
Und das du erst neu bist macht ja nix.#hWaren wir ja alle mal.

Ochtum ist auch schön, so wie ich weiß kriegt man bei Angewelt Rose gastkarten, wüsste jetzt nicht das man dort in einem anderen Verein sein muss.

Ein Großer See mit nem guten Fischbestand wäre natürlich auch Top, kenn mich mit den Seen leider nicht so wirklich aus, bin eher der Fluss, Fleet, Siel und Kanalangler.

Lasst mal was hören was euch so einfällt, wo man auch Gastkarten bekommt.

Der Grambker Sportparksee ist ja auch recht groß, nur hab ich da absolut keinen Plan von wie da der Fischbestand ist.

MFG Nico


----------



## Nico HB (26. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

Was haltet ihr von der Oberweser?


----------



## Nitro (26. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

Moin,hört sich Interssant an habe aber keine Erfahrung an der Oberweser,welchen Bereich meinst den?


----------



## Worse (27. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

Morgen,

Oberweser fänd ich interessant. Welcher Bereich denn?


----------



## Nico HB (27. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

Ich selbst war da auch noch nie selber, kenne das auch nur von dvd`s und google earth:q

Aber dicke Brocken schwimmen da genug rum, das hab ich schon öfter gehört.


----------



## C-H Bremen (27. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

Aber wenn es ein paar leute mehr sind sollte man an nen see vom stuhrer oder bremer verein überlegen dort bekommt man gastkarten ohne problem und es sind genug Karpfen vorhanden.An der Weser bekommen gastkarteninhaber keinen Schein für die seen.


----------



## Nico HB (28. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

Ich muss nicht unbedingt an nen See, die Weser reizt natürlich auch, da schwimmen auch genügend U-Boote drinne rum.

Mit den Seen kenne ich mich wie gesagt nicht aus, das ist dann euer Part.

MFG Nico


----------



## CarpMetty (28. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

Moin!
Das ganze sollte doch eher so`n Spass-, Gemeinschaftsangeln werden. Da würde ich es besser finden, an einen Gewässer zu angeln, wo auch ein guter bestand ist. Lieber ein paar kleine fangen, als an der Weser zu sitzen, und drauf hoffen das vielleicht ein großer Fisch zufällig vorbeischwimmt. Meine Meinung, ich kenn mich allerdings auch bei euch nicht aus.


----------



## Nitro (28. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

Moin,CarpMetty dann mach doch ein Vorschlag! Kann auch ruhig Richtung Ossiland gehen!
Da sind ja auch sehr schöne Kanäle und Seen.


----------



## CarpMetty (28. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

Moin!
Das ist aber eher kontraproduktiv. Von Bremen fährt man zu mir knapp 1 1/2 stunden. Und da bis jetzt die meisten direkt aus Bremen kommen, wäre es vorteilhafter, das in Bremen zu machen! Ich würde mich zwar freuen, wenn ich nicht so weit fahren muss, allerdings fällt mir spontan auch nur die Ems oder den DEK ein. Für die anderen Gewässer bekommt man keine Gastkarte.

PS: hatte mich oben vertan, kenne mich nicht bei euch aus


----------



## Harry48 (28. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

Hallo zusammen

Ich verfolge eure Beiträge nun schon eine Weile.
Da ich aber aus dem Süden der Republick bin, kenne ich mich leider in eurer Gegend auch wenig aus.

Bremen hat wiklich durch seine geringere Größe, gegenüber anderen Bundesländern, eingeschränkte Möglichkeiten was See`n anbelangt.

Auch wir hier im Süden veranstalten ab und an verschiedene Treffen von Angelfreunden.
Wir haben hier jedoch auch das Problem das einige längere Anfahrtszeiten zu einem Gewässer in Kauf nehmen müssen.

Vielleicht bietet euch die Möglichkeit bei älteren Anglerkollegen oder Verwandschaft nach einem geeigneten See durchzufragen?

Ich weiß nur das etwa 1 1/2 - 2 Std. von euch weg das Steinhuder Meer liegt.
Vielleicht wäre das ein Tip?
Infos findet ihr hier

Zeit habt ihr ja noch genug um etwas geeignetes zu finden #:

Wünsche euch auf jeden Fall viel Glück und Erfolg zu eurem Treffen.

Petri Heil, Harry   #h


----------



## Nitro (28. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

Danke Harry48 für deine Mühe #h
Aber was Anfahrtswege betrifft bin ich flexibel.


----------



## C-H Bremen (29. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

So zwei möglichkeiten hohenhorstersee Stuhrer verein oder Werdersee bremer Verein sind zwar keine riesen zu erwarten aber man hat platz und es sind Fische zu erwarten.


----------



## Der-Hechter (29. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

Wie wäre es mit Werder oder Unisee? sollen ja recht gut Karpfen drin sein!
Kommt man an der Weser mit 2.75 lbs klar?


----------



## Nico HB (29. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

Also ne Anfahrt von 1-2std wäre mir auch egal, Ostfriesland finde ich von der Natur auch sehr schön, da hast wenigstens deine Ruhe.

Werder und Unisee sind mir Persöhnlich bißchen zu Zentral, da rennen mir zuviele leute rum.

@Der Hechter, in der Oberweser kommst gut mit 2,75lbs klar denke ich, da ist ja eine gleichbleibende Strömung, die ja auch nur sehr gering ist, da hast ja nicht so die Strömung wie in der Unterweser.

Also ich würde lieber was abgelegeners bevorzugen, wo wir auch unsere Ruhe haben und nihct alle Paar minuten jemand vorbei kommt.
Mal davon ab das wir mit sicherheit ne menge aufmerksamkeit auf uns ziehen wenn da aufeinmal ne Zeltstadt aufgebaut wird, und unzählige Pods und Pieper scharf gestellt werden.

Also lieber nen Trip in die Natur.

Ostfriesland bietet sich da natürlich an, hab da auch schon so einige schöne seen und Kanäle gesehen, nur wenn man da keine Gastkarten bekommt ist das ganze natürlich recht blöd.

Der Uthleder Verein hat z.B einen Großen See nähe der Sandstedter Fähre ( Schwanensee )

Der Bremerhavener Verein hat einen in Offenwarden hinterm Deich, sind eigentlich 3 die durch einen graben alle miteinander verbunden sind.

MFg Nico


----------



## Nimrod (30. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

Moin, Im Schwanensee ist nach meinem Wissen leider für Gastangler Nachtangelverbot. Für die Offenwardener Teiche gibt es keine Gastscheine (bin selber im Bremerhavener Verein). Ostfriesland bietet richtig viele Möglichkeiten.... einfach mal BVO Emden googeln, Karpfenbestand soll in den Kanälen auch sehr gut sein. Grüße, Henning


----------



## Nico HB (30. November 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

Ach ja stimmt ja, kack nachtangelverbot, ich weiß warum ich den Uthleder Verein zum K...en finde.

Ja Männers dann denkt mal bißchen mit


----------



## Worse (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

Hallo zusammen,

bin auch eher für ein ruhigeres Gewässer. So Zentral in der Stadt sagt mir auch nicht wirklich zu. Zumal doch am Werdersee nur Schirmsysteme erlaubt sind, ist ja bestimmt der ein oder andere dabei, der n Pramhaubenzelt sein eigen nennt.
Wie ists mit dem Hemmelsberger See von den Delmenhorstern? Ruhig, abgelegen, Gastkarten gibts auch. Ebenfalls hats dort nen Gemeinschaftsplatz mit Überdachung und Plumsklo. Sollte dann nur nicht zu Spät im Frühjahr sein, da bei gutem Wetter relativ viel los ist...


----------



## Nico HB (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

Hmmm....wie groß ist denn der Hemmelsberger See von den Delmenhortsern?

Unisee finde ich persöhnlich eher abstoßend, da rennt mir echt zu viel kruppvolk rum, das muss ich mir nicht geben.


----------



## Nitro (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

Ich persönlich finde auch besser wo man seine Ruhe hat,besser als irgendwo auf'm Präsentierteller!


----------



## C-H Bremen (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

Meine Meinung ist der hohorstersee vom stuhrer verein wenn man auf der richtigen seite sitzt hat man dort auch sein ruhe.


----------



## Nico HB (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

Was mit dem Marndorfer see da direkt an der autobahn, sieht auch ganz nett aus, drei schöne inseln mit drinne, hat da jemand schon erfahrungen gesammelt?


----------



## Worse (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

Morgen,

der Hemmelsberger hat wohl etwa 7-8 Hektar. Ist aber nur geschätzt... Hab leider keine genaue Angabe gefunden und ich bin recht schlecht im schätzen, kann auch mehr sein.
Mahndorfer See kenne ich nicht wirklich, halt nur vom Vorbeifahren.


----------



## Nico HB (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

So langsam sollten wir uns hier mal bißchen sputen sonst wird das nix mehr, soll ja bald wärmer werden|kopfkrat

CH Bremen hatte mir letztens was geiles erzählt, aber ob das klappt steht noch in den Sternen.Dazu gibt es erst mehr wenn das steht.

Ansonsten immer her mit vorschlägen.
Ich erkundige mich nächste Woche nochmal nach einem See den ich entdeckt habe, extram abgelen und totale Ruhe.
Ist wohl auch ein Privatsee, muss mich da aber noch schlau machen


----------



## carper85 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

moin moin,

ich bin gerade zufällig auf diesen thread gelandet und finde das ganze sehr interressant. 
ich komme aus oldenburg und hier kann man das alles vergessen für so ein treffen weil: zeltverbot, liegenverbot,
kocherverbot, etc......|krach:

Ich persönlich halte den Hemmelsberger See nicht so gut geeignet für so ein treffen. Ich Angel öfters dort und kann sagen wenn zuviele an dem See sitzen fängt keiner was und
dort haben unsere Osteuropäischen freunde eine zeitlang sehr gewütet und so sieht jetzt auch der fischbestand aus......:v:v:v:v

Die Gewässer des BVO sind für ein treffen wie geschaffen. Es stehen ja ungefähr 150 Gewässer zur Auswahl und Gastkarten gibt es auch. Viele Gewässer liegen total abgeschieden und man hat seine ruhe. 
Aber an einen kanal würde ich nicht gehen weil es OHNE ENDE Wollhandkrabben dort gibt und die fische meistens von einer Seite kommen und dadurch nur einer fangen würde.

Wie sieht es den im Bremer Verein aus mit größeren Seen?
Was ich auf der Internetseite gesehen hab sie ht doch auch sehr vielversprechend aus?! 
Im See hat man natürlich den Vorteil das Jeder was aus seiner Stelle machen kann.

Vielleicht ist ja jemand von den Bremern dazu bereit mal mit Vorstand darüber zu reden ob es nicht in Ordnung wäre einen See für ein WE zu "belagern" ohne dafür Ärger zu kriegen????

Gruß


----------



## Petri (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

Tach zusammen!

wenn ihr was findet, würde ich mich vielleicht auch einklinken!

@Björn, falls Du noch mit liest: was macht die kunst? alles klar?

Gruß
carsten


----------



## Karpfenstipper (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

Hey, moin Männer mal eben ein Link in eigener sache , 

"Karpfen sind freunde , kein futter !!"

www.city-carp.de.tl


wir sind noch im Aufbau und arbeiten dran !!


----------



## Petri (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

Moin Andreas!

Schonmal ein guter Anfang! bin mal gespannt, wie die Seite wird!!

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## C-H Bremen (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

So habe das abgesprochen mit dem Gewässer mein Kumpel wird mit dem Pächter sprechen das Gewässer ist in der nähe von Bremerhaven dort wurde auch schon eine Veranstalltung durchgeführt.Tschuldigung Cuxhafen war es nicht Bremerhaven


----------



## Ralle2609 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

ich hätte interesse komme aus leer,
ich kann nur sagen hier sind eine menge abgelegene seen (vergesst eure partikel nicht hier wird nicht so viel mit kugeln geangelt)

seen satt ob dort jemand zeltet interessiert auch keinen aber offiziel sind zelte nur ohne bodenplane erlaubt müsste mich nochmal genau informieren gastkarten gibts auch 2 tage 7 eus und ruten könnt ihr dann 2 auslegen

also ich würde gerne hier mal ein treffen machen, kann evtl auch wenn ihr wollt vorfüttern was garnicht so schlecht währen unkosten werden geteilt bzw auf jeden vorgefütterten platrz berechnet wer was gefüttert haben will

lg


----------



## Nico HB (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

@Marco

Ja das wäre der Hammer wenn das klappen würde, dann wären wir wenigstens unter uns und hätten unsere Ruhe.

Ich wäre aber auch dazu bereit mal nach Leer zu fahren, ist ja auch nicht all zu weit, da bist ja auch schnell hin.

MFG Nico


----------



## Knispel (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*



Nico HB schrieb:


> @Marco
> 
> ... dann wären wir wenigstens unter uns und hätten unsere Ruhe.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, wenn ihr weiter so Reklame macht, kann ich nur sagen :

Mentale Imagination besitzt die Abilität durch Kontinentaldrift kausierte Gesteinsformationen in ihrer lokalen Position zu transferieren.


----------



## Nico HB (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

Ja Rainer du bist der geilste....................

Wenn du nichts produktives beizutragen hast verkneife es dir doch einfach.


----------



## Der-Hechter (8. April 2010)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

Ja was könnte man machen um das hier mehr ins Rollen zu bringen? Ich wäre auch bereit nach Leer oder Cuxhaven zu fahren 
@ C-H Bremen: Hat der Kumpel mit dem Pächter gesprochen?
@ Ralle: Kannst du sagen welche Seen genau? Vielleicht mit Goolge Maps Link?
Grüße!


----------



## Angel-Kai (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: AB Karpfenangler-Treffen Raum Bremen*

Moin,

ich hole den alten Trööt mal hoch...
Ist aus eurem Treff was geworden?
Wie sieht es sonst so in Bremen aus?

Gruß Kai


----------

